# Serbian/Croatian (?) - expression sounding similar to "Ah bogatee, ah buteeah"



## Mr.Dent

In a nursing home in the USA there is one resident, a senile elderly woman born in Serbia or Croatia, who walks around the halls saying: "Ah bogatee, ah buteeah". When I ask her what it means, she only shakes her head. I have no idea as to the proper spelling, and no additional context. Could somebody enlighten me as to the meaning?
Thanks.


----------



## ahvalj

Since the native speakers hesitate, let me guess: _bogatee_ must be _bogatī_ "rich".


----------



## Mr.Dent

Thanks. Rich in the sense of having a lot of money, or as an expression of irony?


----------



## ahvalj

Rich is rich, in all senses. Perhaps the deciphering of the second word could help to explain the context.


----------



## Mr.Dent

OK. Thanks again.


----------



## Panceltic

It could also be "Boga ti", I suppose


----------



## Mr.Dent

Panceltic said:


> It could also be "Boga ti", I suppose


Using Google Translate I get "God you" for "Boga ti". I guess that would be something like saying, "Oh my God"? That would make sense. considering her situation..


----------



## Panceltic

It's an elliptic sentence, the verb is missing, so it can mean anything  literally "I [verb] your God" - an expression of annoyance or dissatisfaction

I'm not a native speaker though so cannot confirm anything.


----------



## bragpipes

Mr.Dent said:


> In a nursing home in the USA there is one resident, a senile elderly woman born in Serbia or Croatia, who walks around the halls saying: "Ah bogatee, ah buteeah". When I ask her what it means, she only shakes her head. I have no idea as to the proper spelling, and no additional context. Could somebody enlighten me as to the meaning?
> Thanks.



It would help if you could tell us how buteeah is pronounced:

beauty-ah? 
boo-tee-ah?
boo-tay-ah?  (tay rhymes with hay)

Also, I noticed that there's a lot of "ah"s - could it be "Ah Bogati ah butee ah" with a third "ah"?  Or is the last "ah part of the butee?


----------



## Mr.Dent

boo-tee-ah

The two different words/expressions are sometimes said separately: 
"Ah Boga ti"
or 
"Ah boo-tee-ah"

Sometimes one follows the other as though it was all one phrase:
"Ah Boga ti, Ah boo-tee-ah"

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Милан

Panceltic said:


> It's an elliptic sentence, the verb is missing, so it can mean anything  literally "I [verb] your God" - an expression of annoyance or dissatisfaction
> 
> I'm not a native speaker though so cannot confirm anything.


As a native speaker I can confirm this (Ah, boga ti) and what Panceltic said, but this 'ah buteeah' I don't know what it could mean...


----------



## Karton Realista

bragpipes said:


> Also, I noticed that there's a lot of "ah"s - could it be "Ah Bogati ah butee ah" with a third "ah"? Or is the last "ah part of the butee?


Maybe butee is buti - shoes?


----------



## Panceltic

Karton Realista said:


> Maybe butee is buti - shoes?



I don't think this word exists in Bosnian/Serbian/Croatian.


----------



## Jamaja

Hello 
Looking for some answers in the forum I came across this post and I think I can help. Both terms are very common in these areas.
Both are without deeper meaning and are used as buzzwords ... As usual emphasis on actions or expressions, or independent exclamation of displeasure or surprise.
The term is derived from the noun Bog (God), and in this case has no deeper meaning is. (However, there are various derivatives in a rich palette curses). 
The second term "ajebote" is very widespread buzzword, even kids use it... matching "f..k"    (note that pronouncing would be something like ayebotee)
Have a nice weekend


----------



## Panceltic

Maybe it's " _jeb'o ti ja_ "?


----------



## Mr.Dent

Thank you all very much for your input. It has been helpful.


----------

